# ICD-9 help -- disc bulges, annular tears



## Mary Baierl

I am in limbo on these two diagnoses and have heard differing opinions. 

How do you code disc bulges? I have used 722.10 for lumbar for a long time but have heard this may not be correct. 

Also, how do you code annular tears? I have no clue on this one.  

Thank you
Mary Baierl, CPC, CCA, CMT


----------



## RenaHall

*ICD help for anular tear/bulging disc*

We use 722.2 for either of those.  It is an unspecified code, but I donot know of another that is more specific to describea not-quite-herniated disc!
Hope that helps a bit.
Rena


----------



## hagand

We have always used 722.93 for lumbar disc bulges.


----------



## nicolelfb

We use 722.10 for the buldging, the annular depends on the diagnosis but you can usr strain codes...


----------



## srinivas r sajja

i'd go with 722.9x


----------



## rcacie30@gmail.com

*Disk bulging*

722.9x  codes states "Other and Unspecified" which you want to stay away from those kind of codes.

722xx codes are used for Displacements of the spine. When a report lists "extrusion", "bulging",  and "protrusion" then those are the codes to choose which area of the spine.


----------

